# Suggestive of . . .



## tracyhelget (Mar 27, 2009)

What are your views on coding "suggestive of" conditions? We have a pulmonary doc that does a great deal of "suggestive of" dictation basedon PFT (pulmonary fuction tests) and it's usually a general condition, such as obstructive pulmonary defect or disease. 

ICD-9 states to not code "rule out," "suspected," "probable," or "questionable" specifically. "Suggestive of" is not included in this list, but could be considered similar.

Thoughts?

Tracy


----------



## esmith (Mar 27, 2009)

My thought would be that "suggestive of" would translate to "consistant with".
I would air on the more conservative side and not code "suggestive of".


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with esmith


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 27, 2009)

I also agree


----------

